# need help in ga



## signmann2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

hello everyone well here goes nothing. i have a gerber sabre 408 the prob im having is the power supply is out.as anyone knows if you have ever delt with gerber they wont just sell a part of the power supply they want to sell you the whole thing and at quite a high price also. my question is does anyone know of any place thet might sell the componets sepperatly or as a whole unit for less. thanks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

There are still a number of electronic parts houses around such as Allied Electronics. What specific parts do you need?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

signmann2013 said:


> hello everyone well here goes nothing. i have a gerber sabre 408 the prob im having is the power supply is out.as anyone knows if you have ever delt with gerber they wont just sell a part of the power supply they want to sell you the whole thing and at quite a high price also. my question is does anyone know of any place thet might sell the componets sepperatly or as a whole unit for less. thanks


If you cant ind what you need send me a note. They may have what you need at Akihabara in Tokyo. I get down thay way every month or so.


----------



## skyrat (May 26, 2013)

You might try ACK Electronics in Atlanta. They carry a lot of electronic parts and can cross reference a lot of stuff.


----------



## atlantic-cnc (Jul 2, 2013)

What parts are you looking for? I have some gerber parts..

Jim


----------

